# 2009 Compound Hunting Bow Evaluation - Format Preferences



## Bowfinger (May 24, 2002)

Would it be possible to have all of the info available like 2008 report and then have the option to select the 2 bows you want to compare side by side? I don't know how much extra work this would take but it would be the ultimate comparison in a heads up format.

>>>----------->Bowfinger


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the individual reports myself for the ease of reading.........but, I also like the scoring of percentage points each bow and the "At a Glance" ratings in the 2007 report. 
It is nice to see the draw curves overlapping one another to compare but, all them colors and so many lines in the 2007 killed this "color blind" GI. :embara:

Either way, I dont think you can go wrong. :darkbeer:
I would like to see all the bows put on a wt. scale too to get the real physical mass wt. and not the advertised.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Bowfinger said:


> Would it be possible to have all of the info available like 2008 report and then have the option to select the 2 bows you want to compare side by side? I don't know how much extra work this would take but it would be the ultimate comparison in a heads up format.
> 
> >>>----------->Bowfinger


I can look into the possibility of doing this. Thanks for the suggestion!

Anthony


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Bowfinger said:


> Would it be possible to have all of the info available like 2008 report and then have the option to select the 2 bows you want to compare side by side? I don't know how much extra work this would take but it would be the ultimate comparison in a heads up format.
> 
> >>>----------->Bowfinger


I 2nd this.....This would be great.


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

Bowfinger said:


> Would it be possible to have all of the info available like 2008 report and then have the option to select the 2 bows you want to compare side by side? I don't know how much extra work this would take but it would be the ultimate comparison in a heads up format.
> 
> >>>----------->Bowfinger



this would be great


----------



## jws (Feb 22, 2005)

Ideally I'd like a combination of both 1 & 2 but if I can only choose one I'll pick #1. Keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Price*

I like comperative ranking formats. I don't know if it's been included in the past but it would be nice to include the price as a desiding factor in a bows ranking. Some of these bow prices are getting up there  and it is a consideration for the average Joe when considering a bow to purchase.


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep up the great reviews! Thanks for polling the AT crowd for our preference.


----------



## LukeMT (Nov 30, 2008)

Comparative reports if you're looking to buy. Otherwise individual reports are best.


----------



## ReadyAimLoose (Jun 13, 2008)

I vote for#1. The 2008 report was great in it's depth. I bought the Diamond Marquis and agreed with the subjective section. I found it frustrating though finding how it compared to the others bows without downloading each report. Before buying, I started to create an excel sheet, downloading each report as they became avaliable and recording the pertinent specs. What a drag. In the end, I just bought the Marquis based on word of mouth and a few shots from a buddy's bow. With limited information, the consumer is bound to stick with a strong name and proven history like Bowtech, Mathews, and Hyot etc.


----------



## Guardian71 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bowfinger said:


> Would it be possible to have all of the info available like 2008 report and then have the option to select the 2 bows you want to compare side by side? I don't know how much extra work this would take but it would be the ultimate comparison in a heads up format.
> 
> >>>----------->Bowfinger


I really like this idea too.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think that a 1 to 10 scale is needed for indavidual bows like 

quietness 8

speed 9 etc

then go into more detail in each bow like what you like and dislike, durability, fletching clearence etc .


----------



## 1r0ck1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*I like it all*

I just started reading these and I really like the whole idea of what your doing. I'm kida of jealous; all of it sounds like a blast. I have been involved with mechanical design for a long time, always remember that you can't make everyone happy but listen to everyone. Just keep doing it, great job!!


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Individual by far the easiest to read. Let the reader find which one matches up best. And the only numbers that need to be on there are actual data, none of this 1-10 stuff. raw data lets the reader decide their own 1-10's.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for all the input... Anthony and I are still in the discussion mode at this point so your input truly matters. As far as getting vendors in on the test... thats just starting, but we hope to have maximum participation this year.

Jon


----------



## n2boz (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd go with individual reports. Then, I'd like to be able to select and compare specific types. The top 1/3 option - by definition - eliminates the bottom 2/3's and I may have an interest in something there.

I'm just getting into AT and impressed with the site. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Bowfinger said:


> Would it be possible to have all of the info available like 2008 report and then have the option to select the 2 bows you want to compare side by side? I don't know how much extra work this would take but it would be the ultimate comparison in a heads up format.
> 
> >>>----------->Bowfinger


My preference also..:thumbs_up

:thumbs_up


----------



## orthodoc (Dec 7, 2008)

Agree with Bowfinger. I do favor the complete evals. As a consumer/purchaser if you want to compare individual bows simply print off the evals for an on paper side by side assessment. Keep up the great work. Can't wait for the 2009 evals.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*shot consistency*

i would like to see the bows at some point in the evaluation hooked to the hooter shooter. then shot at 30 yards 5 consecutive shots to see or check for "consistency". being that we are going to have some very slim brace height bows this year in the 6.5 brace and down to 5 inch brace. if we can look at something "controlled" as it pertains to grouping or consistency would help as to which might make a better low brace hunting or 3-d bow.

and thanks for ALL your evaluations. they always have been good no matter how you have done them....


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like to see comparisons...I like to see rankings of which bows were the fastest, quiet, etc... I honestly get nothing from just numbers, I need to see comparisons with other bows on one sheet! Great job so far guys


----------



## Bentobox (Nov 27, 2006)

How about this?

Do the report exactly as 2008 with the addition of a downloadable spreadsheet with all of the data for each bow. Then build an algorythm that will equalize the data for poundage. Use that and a "percentage of importance" for main data categories that users can manipulate to create their own, user-built ranking list. This avoids the problem of Archery Evolution doing its own ranking and the perception of recommending any one bow over any other. It would also give all of us a better look at how our preferences change which bow would suit us best.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

Bentobox said:


> How about this?
> 
> Do the report exactly as 2008 with the addition of a downloadable spreadsheet with all of the data for each bow. Then build an algorythm that will equalize the data for poundage. Use that and a "percentage of importance" for main data categories that users can manipulate to create their own, user-built ranking list. This avoids the problem of Archery Evolution doing its own ranking and the perception of recommending any one bow over any other. It would also give all of us a better look at how our preferences change which bow would suit us best.


thanks for the inputs


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

I would recommend adding a 50 or 70 meter accuracy test. How well do the bow point, hold and shoot at a distance target?


----------



## buckshot464 (Feb 6, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## Brisvegas (Jun 28, 2007)

Loved the 2007 version myself where each bow was ranked by each category. That way if quietness was your thing, you could make an educated choice easily, or speed or whatever it was.

Rack'em and stack'em. Take the politically incorrect route and just place them as they fall. Too many people want to average everything down in case someone's feeling's get hurt:embara:

Loving your work, and like the unbiased nature of the results.

Brisvegas


----------



## duct tape (Mar 2, 2009)

Agree with most comments above, and add my thanks for your work.

If available, I'd like to see some other bows such as Mathews included. Thx.


----------



## RED dude (Mar 8, 2009)

*What do you guys think of the new Jim shockly sig series?*



so1ocam said:


> Keep up the great reviews! Thanks for polling the AT crowd for our preference.


I think it is cool but my buddy just picked up the new bowtech ADMIRAL and it shoots nice! What would you buy?


----------

